# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Eemelin kuvasivusto

## eemeli113

Valokuvia liikkuvista asioista, kuten busseista tai lokeista, ehkä lautoistakin, löytyy täältä.

Uusimmat kuvat löytynevät seuraavista kansioista:
Heinäkuu 2017
Elokuu 2017

Enemmän "kalustokuvastoista" kiinnostuneille löytyy oma Yhtiökansiot-kansionsa.
Jos tuntuukin, että lossit ja lautat kiinnostavat enemmän, löytyvät ne tämän linkin takaa.
Luontokuvia löytyy myös, mutta toistaiseksi vielä aika laihasti ja enimmäkseen lintuihin painottuen. Tästä sinne.

Palataan kuitenkin linjureiden pariin, tässä vielä yksi nätti esittelykuva muutaman viikon takaa (löytyy myös elokuusta):

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä kuvia ja kuvateksteihin olet jaksanut laittaa!
Vielä paikka(edes kunta) missä on kuvattu olisi kiva.
Sinulla taitaa olla laadukas kamera?

----------


## eemeli113

Nettisivun osoite on lyhentynyt muotoon ultra.1g.fi. Vanha nettiosoite ja siihen johtavat linkit eivät ole enää toiminnassa.

Syyskuussa kuvattiin Vaasassa ja Mustasaaressa.

----------


## eemeli113

Lokakuussa sahattiin kasitietä edestakaisin. Kuvia tuli Vaasan lisäksi myös Närpiöstä, Porista ja Varsinais-Suomesta hyvin laajalta alueelta. Närpiö ja muut kuvat täällä.



Jotta kuukausikansio ei täyttyisi liiaksi, Turusta, Liedosta, Raisiosta, Naantalista, Uudestakaupungista, Laitilasta ja Porista syyslomalla napatut kuvat löytyvät täysin omasta paikastaan. Sinne tästä.

----------


## eemeli113

Marraskuussa kamera jäi useimmissa tapauksissa kotiin, mutta silti kuvia on käyty hakemassa Vaasan ohella myös Seinäjoelta, Laihialta ja Mustasaaresta. Tästä sinne.

----------


## eemeli113

Joulukuu ei sen kuvarikkaampi ollut, kuin marraskuukaan, mutta kuvia saatiin silti kansiollinen määrä. Tästä joulukuun kansioon.



Jouluaatonaattona starttasi puolestaan reissu kohti Amerikkaa, päättyen vasta loppiaisen korville. Pääasiallisen kohteen, Floridan, ohella kuvia tallentui myös Jalasjärveltä, Vantaalta, Zürichistä ja Madridista. Kuvia täällä.

----------


## eemeli113

Tammikuussa kuvia saatiin jälleen vain Vaasasta ja Mustasaaresta (jos emme laske Floridan kuvia tähän), tästä sinne. Liukkailla säillä ei olla uskallettu liikkua bussien ulottumia pidemmälle. Tästä kansioon.

----------


## eemeli113

Helmikuu jatkui pitkälti samoissa merkeissä kuin tammikuukin. Kuvia täällä.



Viimeisenä päivänä käytiin Porissa, joka sai oman kansionsa. Sinne tästä.

----------


## eemeli113

Maaliskuussa käytiin Porissa, Taivassalossa, Vaasassa, Mustasaaressa ja Vöyrillä. Kansio löytyy tästä.




Pääsiäinen vietettiin Tallinnassa, kuvarikas galleria löytyy tästä ja loput kuvat luonnollisesti tästä.

----------


## eemeli113

Huhtikuussa kuvia tuli otettua Vaasasta, Mustasaaresta, Vöyristä, Laihialta, Turusta, Mynämäeltä sekä yksi kuva Helsingistä. Nämä kuvat löytyvät täältä.

Toukokuun kuvia on jo aloitettu mm. vapunpäivän sadekuvilla. Sinne tästä.

----------


## eemeli113

Toukokuussa kierrettiin Vaasan lähikunnissa, joista uudeksi visiitiksi tuli Maalahden Petolahti. Muualla pyörittiin mm. Kokkolassa ja Seinäjoella. Kansioon tästä.

Valokeilassa:

----------


## eemeli113

Kesäkuussa kuvia kerääntyi jonkin verran Vaasan ja Mustasaaren alueelta. Kuvia *täällä*.

----------


## eemeli113

Heinäkuun kuvaputki alkoi Wasa Football Cupista, jonka jälkeen päädyttiin Turkuun. Turusta kertyi neljä kansiollista kuvia ja jotain kalustokuvia. Turun jälkeen palauduttiin takaisin Vaasaan, josta matka jatkui Helsinkiin viikon kuluttua. Helsingistä saatiin kuvia sekä omaan kansioonsa että kalustokuvastoon. Helsingistä matka jatkui Taivassaloon, josta starttasi kierros Taivassalo-Korppoo-Nauvo-Rymättylä-Naantali-Turku. Kierroksen kuvia löytyy Heinäkuun kansiosta sekä kalustokuvastosta.

----------


## eemeli113

*Elokuussa* käytiin Vaasassa, Mustasaaressa ja Seinäjoella. Seinäjoen uusi liikennöintimalli astui voimaan 9.8.2018, jolta päivältä kuvatkin ovat.

----------


## eemeli113

*Syyskuun kuvia* kerääntyi Vaasan ja Mustasaaren ohella muutama kappale Turusta ja Pietarsaaresta.

----------


## eemeli113

*Lokakuussa* kierrettiin Vaasan seudun lisäksi Tampereen seudulla, Porissa ja Seinäjoella. Jari Kaari Oy:n konkurssi sattui kuukauden puoliväliin, joten loppukuusta uutta kuvattavaa oli sekä Vaasassa että Seinäjoella.





Tampere ja Pori saivat toki oman kansionsa, joka löytyy *tästä*. Tampereen seudulla aikaa vietettiin mm. Ideaparkin lähettyvillä Lempäälässä, Kangasalla ja tietenkin Tampereella.

----------


## eemeli113

Hiljaisemmilta kuukausilta kuvia ei tullut juurikaan otettua. Kaksi vajaata kansiollista niitäkin silti saatiin.

*Marraskuu* alkoi Vaasasta. Oikeastaan kaikki kuvat lukuunottamatta muutamaa Porin, Uudenkaupungin ja Taivassalon otosta ovat Vaasasta. Pimeää. Hyi.



*Joulukuu* ei sen paremmalta näytä. Tällä kertaa on tajuttu olla liikenteessä valoisaan aikaan, mutta ei niitä kuvia siltikään ole mistään muualta kuin Vaasasta.



*Ultrabussit toivottaa hyvää joulua ja onnellista uutta vuotta 2019!*

----------


## eemeli113

*Tammikuussa* kuvaaminen aloitettiin Seinäjoelta. Loput kuvat otettiin sitten Vaasasta.

*Helmikuun kansio* on jo aloitettu muutamilla Seinäjoen ja Vaasan kuvilla.

----------


## eemeli113

*Helmikuu* alkoi Seinäjoen kuvilla, jonka jälkeen ollaan pääosin pysytelty kotikonnuilla loppukuuta kohden. Helmikuun viimeisellä viikolla lomailtiin jälleen 300 kilometriä etelän suunnassa, joten *kansiollinen kuvia* saatiin Taivassalosta, Uudestakaupungista, Turusta ja Raumalta. Myös viimeiset kuvat Satakunnan Liikenteen autoista Tuorilan SEO:lla ja Närpiön linja-autoasemalla ovat edustettuina.





*Maaliskuusta* tulikin varsin sekalainen kuukausi, milloin missäkin kierroksella Suupohjan alueella tai kyyditsemässä turisteja pitkin kyliä. Myös uuteen Ingsvaan käytiin tutustumassa.

----------


## eemeli113

*Huhtikuussa* pyörittiin Vaasan lisäksi myös Turussa ja Kristiinankaupungissa.



*Toukokuussa* kuvia tupsahteli Vaasasta, Mustasaaresta, Vöyriltä, Jurvasta, Kurikasta, Ilmajoelta, Pietarsaaresta ja Pederdörestä.





*Kesäkuukin* on startattu koulujen päättäjäiskuvilla sekä muutamalla otoksella Vaasasta, Kokkolasta ja Pietarsaaresta.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kesäkuun* viimeisellä viikolla lähdettiin viikon mittaiselle kierrokselle Varsinais-Suomeen käyden siellä läpi Kustavin, Uudenkaupungin, Turun ympäryskuntineen ja Salon. Paluumatkalla pysähdyttiin päiväksi Porissa ja sieltäkin tuli kuvia. Aivan loppukuusta piipahdettiin vielä Åminne Folkparkissa katsomassa Vikingarnan konserttiin saapuvia busseja.





*Heinäkuun* ensimmäinen kierros kesti kaksi viikkoa. Kierroksen aikana käytiin mm. Porissa, Uudessakaupungissa, Maarianhaminassa, Kastelholmassa, Nauvossa, Naantalissa ja Turussa. Heinäkuun toinen kierros kesti yhden viikon ja se kattoi ainoastaan Turun, Kustavin, Rauman, Porissa Yyterin ja Reposaaren. Lisäksi sekaan on ripoteltu muutamia kuvia Vaasasta.




Rauman kuvat liittyvät Mustan pitsin yön lisävuoroihin ja Kansainvälisten Suurmarkkinoiden aiheuttamiin poikkeusreitteihin.

----------


## eemeli113

*Elokuussa* piipahdettiin Härmän Liikenteen uusien tilojen avajaisissa 6.8.2019. Talviliikenne pyörähti Vaasassa käyntiin 12.8. ja Mustasaaressa 13.8. Liikenteen uusimmat kiemurat toki käyty katsomassa välittömästi. Elokuun viimeisenä päivänä tehtiin vielä vuorokauden mittainen reissu Ouluun.







*Syyskuukin* alkaa olla vähitellen taputeltu. Ainoastaan Vaasa ja Mustasaari edustettuna, mutta toki Koivulahden uudella oppimiskeskuksella piti käydä.

----------


## eemeli113

*Lokakuussa* ihasteltiin ruskaa pitkin Vaasan katuja.



Puolivälissä lokakuuta olikin syysloma ja tietenkin kohteena jälleen vanha tuttu Lounais-Suomi. Kuvia takertui Turun ympäryskuntien lisäksi myös Ulvilasta, Salosta ja Raumalta. *Syysreissun kuvat*.





Kuvientäyteinen *marraskuu* yllätti kuvaajan itsensäkin. Vaasan lisäksi kuvaamassa tuli käytyä myös Helsingissä ja Seinäjoella. Loppukuusta ajoon ilmestyi vielä Vaasan kaasubussi uudessä värityksessään.

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä valokuvia!

----------


## eemeli113

*Joulukuussa* lepäiltiin ihan kunnolla, eikä kuvia kerääntynyt läheskään marraskuun tasoisesti. Vuosikymmenen viimeisen kuukauden kuvat olivat synkkiä ja pimeitä.



Myös vuosi 2020 on päästy aloittamaan, *tammikuun* kansioon on tullut jo muutama synkkä ja sateinen kuva Kokkolasta sekä Kruunupyystä.

----------


## eemeli113

*Helmikuussa* päädyttiin käymään Pedersöressä, Pietarsaaressa, Uudessakaarlepyyssä ja Oravaisissa. Mielenkiintoa kuvaamiseen toi myös Ingsvan ostettua Ekmanin bussit 12.2.









Tammi-helmikuun aikana kuvien resoluutiossa ollaan siirrytty uuteen aikakauteen. 800x1200 kuvien sijasta resoluutio on kaikissa uusissa kuviassa 1200x1800. Vanhempia kuvia päivitetään myös toisinaan parempilaatuisiksi.

----------


## eemeli113

Juuri ennen koronan aiheuttamia matkustusrajoituksia tuli pistäydyttyä Puolan Gdanskissa helmikuun lopussa. *Kuvia täällä.*



Naapurikaupunki Gdynia tuli käytyä pikaisella pintapuolisella visiitillä.



*Maaliskuu* jäi vallitsevista olosuhteista johtuen valitettavan vajaaksi. Alkukuusta kävin katsomassa kouluajot Petolahdessa ja Sepänkylässä sekä Wasabusin lomapäivävuorot koulujen loputtua. Karanteenitekemisenä ajoin Pietarsaareen ihmettelemään Ingsvan omaa bussikaranteenia.








Nyt kun uusia kuvia ei tule, on hyvin aikaa käydä läpi vanhempia kuvia restauroitavaksi. Siksi monessa kansiossa saattaa näkyä UUSI-merkintä, vaikka uusia kuvia ei todellisuudessa ole vaan ainoastaan suurennettu ja paranneltu kuva.

----------


## repesorsa

Aika paljon Mersuja Gdanskissa ja Solarista, mutta mikä on Ruotsin tuonti PKS R505 linjalla 402 Västtrafikin väreissä?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Aika paljon Mersuja Gdanskissa ja Solarista, mutta mikä on Ruotsin tuonti PKS R505 linjalla 402 Västtrafikin väreissä?


Se on varmaan tämä www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=49296 eli tämä http://phototrans.eu/15,535145,0.html

----------


## eemeli113

*Huhtikuu* jäi lähes yhtä vajaaksi kuin maaliskuukin. Nyt kun linja-autoja kulkee normaalia harvemmin, on aikaa pohdiskella mielenkiintoisempia kuvauspaikkoja.





Myös *toukokuuta* saa käydä vilkaisemassa, sillä se on jo avattu muutamalla kuvalla Vaasasta.

Kuvien restaurointi jatkui *tammikuun 2017* ennenjulkaisemattomilla kuvilla.

----------


## eemeli113

Toukokuussa käytiin niin Vaasan ja Mustasaaren lisäksi myös Vöyrillä, Maalahdessa, Pedersöressä, Pietarsaaressa, Kokkolassa ja Kruunupyyssä. Kokkolan linjastohan uudistuu nyt uuden liikennöitsijän aloittaessa, joten samankaltaista kuvasettiä on luvassa sitten taas elokuulta. Toukokuun viimeisillä viikoilla kiersin ympäri Mustasaaren seutuja kuvaamassa eri koululinjat. Tämän kierroksen huipentumana saaristolinjojen kuvaukset 30.5.2020.






Kesäkuu vierähti kovin nopeasti, mutta kuvia tuli otettua Vaasan ohella myös juhannuskierroksella Kauhavalla, Kuortaneella ja Seinäjoella, reissu Riihimäellä ja Tampereella sekä viimeisimpänä kuun lopussa mm. Porissa ja Uudessakaupungissa.








Kuvien restaurointi on edennyt helmikuun 2017 valmistumiseen. Mukana on mm. Vaasan biokaasubussien liikenteen aloitus.

----------


## eemeli113

Heinäkuu kului kokonaisuudessaan Saaristomerta kiertäessä. Kuvia otettiin Kaarinan, Naantalin, Paraisten, Raision, Turun ja Uudenkaupungin kaupungeissa sekä Kustavin, Liedon ja Taivassalon kunnissa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ehkä tätä kuuluisi kysyä foorumin Turku-osiossa, mutta miksi linjalla olevassa bussissa on peräkärry mukana?

----------


## eemeli113

> Ehkä tätä kuuluisi kysyä foorumin Turku-osiossa, mutta miksi linjalla olevassa bussissa on peräkärry mukana?


Jäin miettimään samaa. Sunnuntaisin linja ajetaan Röölästä käsin siten, että aamulla ja iltapäivällä ajetaan yhteensä kaksi kierrosta. Röölään jää odottelua 6-7 tuntia. Voisiko olla menossa johonkin tilausajoon siinä välissä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Voiko tuollainen peräkärry liittyä esimerkiksi polkupyörien kuljettamiseen?

----------


## eemeli113

*Elokuu* alkoi Saaristomeren kierroksen viimeisillä kuvilla Raumalta. Syysliikenteen alettua kävin Kokkolassa tutkimassa uudistunutta paikallisliikennettä, joka starttasi värikkäällä väliaikaiskalustolla. Kuun puolivälissä vaihdoin asemapaikkani Vaasasta Riihimäelle, joten jatkossa kuvia tulee olemaan enemmän Kanta-Hämeen alueelta. Kävin vielä viimeisellä kesäkierroksella, joka suuntautui Turun seutuville, pääosissa Parainen, Vahto ja Uusikaupunki. Kanta-Hämeen kiertely alkoi Hausjärven Oitin kouluajoilla.

----------


## eemeli113

*Syyskuun kuvavyöry* alkoi kuun alussa muutamalla Vaasan ja Tampereen kuvalla. Hämeenlinnaan tuli uusia kaasubusseja käyttöön, mutta kuvasin mieluummin kaukoliikennettä. *Helsingin päiväreissu 16.9.* sai oman kansionsa kuvamäärän takia. Seuraavalla Varsinais-Suomen kierroksella käytiin Taivassalossa, Naantalissa, Kaarinan Piikkiössä, Turussa ja Salossa. Hyvinkään Liikenteen ilme uudistui Liikkujan viikon aikana ja kävin katsomassa niitä aurinkoisena lauantaipäivänä. Kuun viimeisenä päivänä vielä toinen Varsinais-Suomen kierros Somerolle, Pertteliin, Saloon, Perniöön, Kemiöön ja Loimaalle.

----------


## eemeli113

*Lokakuun kuvakattaus* valmistui tänään. Kuun alussa tehtiin piipahdus Lopelle, jonka jälkeen käytiin Vaasan seudulla. Yhden lomapäivistäni käytin Kerava-Nurmijärvi-Klaukkala-akselilla ja toisen Hämeenlinnassa. Hämeenlinnassa käytiin vielä toistamiseen kuun aikana. Loppukuun kuvat ovat pääosin Hyvinkäältä.

----------


## eemeli113

*Marrakuussa* otettiin 10 kuvaa Riihimäessä, 5 kuvaa Vaasassa ja 1 kuva Janakkalassa. Vuoden 2020 ensilumikuva sattui tällä kertaa marraskuulle.

----------


## eemeli113

*Joulukuun* kuvaamiset rajoittuivat pitkälti valoisiin ja aurinkoisiin kuvauspäiviin. Kuvia otettiin tuttuun tapaan Riihimäestä, Vaasasta ja Mustasaaresta, bonuksena yksi kuormurikuva Porista.

----------


## eemeli113

*Tammikuu* alkoi muutamalla kuvalla Vaasan seudulta, jonka jälkeen palattiin Riihimäelle. Kuvia tuli kuun aikana myös Janakkalan Turengista ja Hämeenlinnasta. Kuvauskaluston vahvuuteen liittyi vanhemman teleobjektiivin rinnalle uusi kiinteä 35-millinen, jota onkin koekäytetty loppukuusta hyvin ahkerasti.

----------


## eemeli113

*Helmikuusta* tuli hieman yllättäen varsin kuvarikas kuukausi. Kuun alussa käynti Hausjärven Oitissa. Kävin katsomassa Lopen koulukuljetuksia, kun aamut alkoivat valaistua tarpeeksi. VR Junabussi alkoi liikennöidä Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä 8.2. alkaen kolmeksi viikoksi Vekka Toursin operoimana. Junabussi veikin heti 9. päivänä Hämeenlinnaan. Ystävänpäivänä tehtiin visiitti Helsinkiin, hieman Espoota viistäen. Loppukuussa kuvien ottaminen jatkui Riihimäessä, Janakkalassa, Hämeenlinnassa ja Hyvinkäällä.





Kuun vaihteessa tehtiin parin päivän reissu Turkuun, joka sai * oman kansionsa maaliskuun puolelle*. Turun lisäksi kohteina kierrettiin Raisio, Parainen, Naantali, Masku, Vehmaa ja Uusikaupunki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Huomattavan mukavia talvikuvia, eemeli113!  :Smile:

----------


## eemeli113

> Huomattavan mukavia talvikuvia, eemeli113!


Kun tarpeeksi kuvaa, tekee mieli alkaa keksiä tapoja haastaa itsensä. Joskus se on voinut olla rohkea sommittelu tai sitten ihan uuden kuvauspaikan kokeilu. Talvi onkin ollut poikkeuksellisen kuvauksellinen tänä vuonna, joten se on inspiroinut aivan valtavasti.  :Smile:

----------


## eemeli113

*Maaliskuun kansio* alkoi kuvilla Vaasan seudulta. Paluu Kanta-Hämeeseen tapahtui piipahtaen Tampereella. Lähijunakuljettajien lakon aikaan päätin tehdä bussireissun Riksusta Hämeenlinnaan ja takaisin. Kuvia karttui myös välietapilta Tervakoskelta. Kuun loppupuolella kävin vielä Oitissa sekä tein kierroksen Lammi-Hauho-Pälkäne-Valkeakoski-Iittala. Kansiota on tietysti höystetty hieman Riksun paikkurilla, joita ei kehtaa enää kuvata lähelläkään keskustaa.

----------


## eemeli113

Hyvää vappua! Vapun kunniaksi *järjetön läjä kuvia huhtikuulta*. Kuun alussa käytiin Hämeenlinnassa ja kuvattiin pääsiäiskuvat Riihimäessä. Viikon mittainen loma Vaasan seudulle alkoi kuvilla Janakkalasta ja Taivassalosta, jatkui Vaasan seudulla kuvilla Isostakyröstä, Laihialta, Vaasasta, Vöyriltä ja Mustasaaresta. Paluumatka etelään tehtiin reittiä Jurva-Kyröskoski-Nokia-Sastamala-Punkalaidun-Loppi.

Kuun toisella puolikkaalla edustettuja kuvauskuntia olivat Uudellamaalla Hyvinkää, Nurmijärvi ja Hyvinkää, Kanta-Hämeessä Hausjärvi, Hämeenlinna, Hattula, Loppi, Riihimäki, Forssa, Tammela, Ypäjä, Janakkala ja Varsinais-Suomessa Loimaa.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kesälomareissu* sai oman kansionsa kuun puolivälissä. Sisältöä on sen verran paljon, että tehdään siitä nyt oma välijulkaisunsa.

Matkakuvat alkavat Turusta parilla kuvalla, mutta pääasiallinen matkakohde oli Ahvenanmaa. Ålandissa käydyt kunnat ja kaupungit olivat: Mariehamn, Lemland, Jomala, Finström, Sund, Saltvik ja Geta. Ahvenanmaan kuvissa on pyritty kuvauspaikkojen ja -kohteiden monipuolisuuteen, joten värikästä settiä on siellä luvassa.

Kesälomamatkan toinen osuus kului Uudessakaupungissa, Pyhärannassa, Vehmaalla, Naantalissa ja Turussa. Värikkyyttä ei näistäkään kuvista uuvu.











Luonnollisesti *toukokuun kansio* on myös avattu, mutta siitä enemmän kuun lopussa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tosi hyviä ja monipuolisia  kuvia!

----------


## JT

> Tosi hyviä ja monipuolisia  kuvia!


Samaa mieltä! On ilo katsella kuvia, joiden eteen on nähty vaivaa raahautumalla jonnekin maaseudulle tien poskeen pois isompien terminaalien asfaltti-betoniviidakkojen ääreltä.

Toivoisin kuitenkin, että kuvateksteihin erityisesti linjaliikenteessä olevien bussien osalta kerrottaisiin tarkempi kuvauspaikka ja millä vuorolla ovat ajossa. Rekisteritunnuksen ja kylkinumeron näen kuvasta itsestään.

----------


## repesorsa

Kivoja kuvia ja hauska että Ahvenanmaallakin näyttää olevan sekä Helsingin- (HSL) että Tukholmanseudun (SL) värinen auto  :Wink:  Ja täälläpäin harvinaista Temsaakin, sekä vanha Wiima M64 löytynyt jostain metsän uumenista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kivoja kuvia ja hauska että Ahvenanmaallakin näyttää olevan sekä Helsingin- (HSL) että Tukholmanseudun (SL) värinen auto


Tarkoitatko SL-värisellä tätä OmniCityä (se kun on ainoa kokopunainen bussi kuvastossa)? Se itse asiassa ei ole SL-väreissä, vaan Röde Ormin värityksessä, johon se on tullut uutena. Väritys on kyllä lähellä SL-punaista, mutta alaosan valkoinen raita on Röde Ormilla kapeampi eikä yläosassa ole valkoista raitaa ollenkaan (vrt. Busslink 6102). Röde Orm hankki aikanaan myös kolme Scalaa samassa värityksessä (jotka kaikki ovat nykyään Porin Linjoilla heidän väreihinsä maalattuina).

----------


## eemeli113

> Toivoisin kuitenkin, että kuvateksteihin erityisesti linjaliikenteessä olevien bussien osalta kerrottaisiin tarkempi kuvauspaikka ja millä vuorolla ovat ajossa. Rekisteritunnuksen ja kylkinumeron näen kuvasta itsestään.


Kokeilin yhteen aikaan kuvauspaikkojen kirjoittamista kuvateksteihin, mutta se ei ihan toiminut haluamallani tavalla ja luovuin siitä. Vuorojen merkitsemistä en ole kokeillut, mutta en täysin torppaa ideaa. Vuorotiedon yhteyteen pystyisi jollain tavoin liittämään myös sen tiedon, missä kohdassa vuoroa auto kulkee kuvassa.

Kuvatekstien idea tällä hetkellä on ilmoittaa firman nimi, auton mahdollinen kylkinumero ja rekisteritunnus, jotta löytäisin itse ne paremmin gallerian hakutoiminnolla. Toistaiseksi kaikki tuo oheisinformaatio on itseä varten, kun muistan kuitenkin nuo kaikki kirjoittamattomat tiedot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## eemeli113

*Toukokuun* muovautui lopulta talvikauden kohokohdaksi, mitä tulee kuvien monipuolisuuteen. Alkukuu alkoi jälleen kuvilla Janakkalasta, Riihimäestä, Hyvinkäältä, Hausjärveltä, Lopelta ja Tammelasta. Edellä mainostetun lomaviikon jälkeen on kuvattu edellisten kuvauskuntien lisäksi myös Hämeenlinnassa, Hattulassa, Järvelässä, Somerolla, Akaassa ja Valkeakoskella. Loppukuusta kuvattiin Riksussa alkaneet poikkeusreitit, jotka vaikuttivat käytännössä kaikkiin bussilinjoihin.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kesäkuu* on nyt vaihtunut heinäkuuhun ja on aika taas katsella kuvasatoa. Tällä kertaa kuvia on otettu Hämeenlinnassa, Janakkalassa, Riihimäessä, Tampereella, Kangasalla, Lopella, Nurmijärvellä, Paraisilla, Vantaalla, Taivassalossa, Mynämäellä, Huittisissa ja Sastamalassa. Kuukauden kohokohtia ovat olleet museobussien ajelu 12.6.2021 sekä Pekolan uutuusbussien bongailu.

----------


## eemeli113

*Heinäkuun kansio* tuli tänään valmiiksi. Kuvia löytyy Taivassalosta, Naantalista, Turusta, Hämeenlinnasta, Somerolta, Lopelta, Janakkalasta, Hyvinkäältä, Riihimäestä ja Valkeakoskelta.









Psst. Yleisön pyynnöstä uusissa kuvissa on nyt vuorotiedot kuvateksteissä. Kuvauspaikkaa ei kerrota, mutta sen voi jokainen halutessaan arvata reitin ja kuvauskellonajan perusteella...  :Wink:

----------


## eemeli113

*Elokuun kansio* osoittautui kuvamäärän osalta ennätykselliseksi. Vietin elokuussa osan kesälomastani ja ensimmäisellä kierroksella käytiin Paraisilla, Turussa, Raisiossa, Mynämäellä, Naantalissa, Kaarinassa, Liedossa, Ruskolla, Maskussa, Laitilassa ja Raumalla. Toisella lomakierroksella käytiin Vaasassa ja muutama räpsy löytyy myös Mustasaaresta ja Maalahdesta. Lomakierrosten lisäksi elokuussa on kierretty myös Hyvinkäällä, Hämeenlinnassa, Riihimäessä, Lopella, Janakkalassa ja Hattulassa. Loppukuusta Evolla järjestettiin Johtajatulet-partiotapahtuma, jonka paluukuljetukset kävin kuvaamassa 29.8.

----------


## eemeli113

*Syyskuun kansio* on nyt valmistunut. Tyypilliseen tapaan syyskuu on ollut hyvin kuvauksellinen kuukausi, eikä tämä ollut tänäkään vuonna poikkeus. Kuvia saatiin tällä kertaa (uudet kuvauskunnat lihavoituna) Janakkalasta, Lopelta, Riihimäeltä, Hausjärveltä, Vantaalta, Taivassalosta, Uudestakaupungista, Vehmaalta, Maskusta, *Nousiaisista*, Raumalta, *Eurajoelta*, *Raahesta*, *Siikajoelta*, *Oulaisista*, *Ylivieskasta*, *Nivalasta*, *Toholammilta*, Kauhavalta, Pedersörestä, Pietarsaaresta, Uudestakaarlepyystä, Vöyriltä, Vaasasta, *Vihdistä*, *Lohjalta*, *Karkkilasta*, Hyvinkäältä, Forssasta, Somerolta ja *Tammelasta*. *SLHS:n syysretki Pohjanmaalle* sai oman kansionsa ja täältä saatiin kuvauskuntiin lisäksi vielä Seinäjoki, Närpiö, Teuva, Kauhajoki ja Mustasaari.

----------


## eemeli113

*Lokakuun kuvasto* sisältää mielenkiintoisen kattauksen kuvia Kanta-Hämeestä, Uudeltamaalta, Pirkanmaalta, Etelä-Pohjanmaalta ja Pohjanmaalta. Kuun puolivälissä tehdyltä reissulta tuli kuvia mm. Urjalasta, Sastamalasta, Isojoelta, Kristiinankaupungista, Vaasan seudulta, Orivedeltä ja Valkeakoskelta. Kuun lopussa tiedotettiin Reissu Ruodin ostavan Inter Kuljetuksen Hämeenlinnan toiminnot, joten viimeiset kuvat Interistä käytiin hakemassa 30.10.2021.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> *Lokakuun kuvasto* sisältää mielenkiintoisen kattauksen kuvia Kanta-Hämeestä, Uudeltamaalta, Pirkanmaalta, Etelä-Pohjanmaalta ja Pohjanmaalta. Kuun puolivälissä tehdyltä reissulta tuli kuvia mm. Urjalasta, Sastamalasta, Isojoelta, Kristiinankaupungista, Vaasan seudulta, Orivedeltä ja Valkeakoskelta. Kuun lopussa tiedotettiin Reissu Ruodin ostavan Inter Kuljetuksen Hämeenlinnan toiminnot, joten viimeiset kuvat Interistä käytiin hakemassa 30.10.2021.


Sielläpä onkin todella kiitettävästi aivan käsittämättömän tasokkaita kotimaisia linja-autokuvia. Nyt kuvaston marraskuun kansioon on ilmestynyt Hämeenlinnasta jo linjakauppojen jälkeisiäkin kuvia entisiltä Inter Kuljetuksen linjoilta. Ultrabussin kuvat taitavat olla kotimaisista bussiharrastajakuvista parhaat, tämä tietenkin minun subjektiivisena mielipiteenäni.

----------


## onni

> Ultrabussin kuvat taitavat olla kotimaisista bussiharrastajakuvista parhaat


Komppaan tätä kyllä suuresti!

----------


## eemeli113

*Marraskuu* on tältä vuodelta pakattu kasaan ja kuvaa on jälleen kerran monipuolisesti, joskin vähemmän kuin aikaisempina kuukausina. Kuun alussa Reissu Ruoti aloitti Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikenteessä ja kävin kuvaamassa sekä Ruodin omat autot, että Interiltä lainassa olleet autot. Marraskuussa pyörittiin muuten vain Kanta-Hämeessä, muutamaa Uudeltamaalta otettua ruutua lukuunottamatta. Kuun lopussa saatiin vielä lunta, joka motivoi lähteä pakkaseen palelemaan talvikuvien perässä.

*Kävin myös kädentaitomessuilla 13.11.* ja se saikin oman kansionsa.

----------


## eemeli113

*Joulukuun kansio* on nyt valmis ja sen myötä koko vuosi on nyt paketissa. Joulukuussa kuvattiin Uudellamaalla, Kanta-Hämeessä, Turun seudulla ja Vaasan seudulla. Komeat pakkaskelit houkuttelivat kuvaajaa talvimaisemien keskelle.

----------


## eemeli113

Monipuolista kuvausta tarjolla jälleen, nimittäin *Tammikuun kansiossa*! Kuu alkoi kuvilla reitiltä Kauhajoki-Kankaanpää-Ikaalinen-Mouhijärvi. Tämän jälkeen kuvia on Kanta-Hämeen maakunnan lisäksi haettu Hollolasta, Lahdesta, Ruovedeltä, Orivedeltä, Hyvinkäältä ja Tuusulasta. Loppukuusta tehtiin vielä huipentava minikierros, joka kohdistui pääosin Askolaan, muutamalla räpsäisyllä myös Pornaisista, Pukkilasta ja Porvoosta, Järvenpäätä unohtamatta.

----------


## repesorsa

Kiitos hienoista kuvista. Hauska yksityiskohta että heti Pukkilan #4 kuvan jälkeen on kuva Pukkilan ex #5 nykyään Ventoniemen väreissä  :Wink:

----------


## eemeli113

*Helmikuun kansio* valmistui tänään ja kuvia on tällä kertaa tarjolla Kanta-Hämeestä, Uudeltamaalta, Varsinais-Suomesta ja Päijät-Hämeestä. Talvikuvia saatiin aivan kuun viimeiseen päivään saakka, jolloin talvi alkoikin jo hieman väistyä.

----------


## eemeli113

*Maaliskuun kansio* tarjoaa jälleen kerran katselijalle kirjavaa katseltavaa. Kuu alkaa yksittäisillä kuvilla Lopelta ja Hyvinkäältä, tämän jälkeen kuvia on tullut mm. Mäntsälästä, Kärkölän Järvelästä ja Janakkalasta. Tein kuun puolivaiheilla kierroksen Varsinais-Suomeen, joka kattoi pääasiassa Pöytyää, Paraisten saaristoa ja Vakka-Suomea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> *Maaliskuun kansio* tarjoaa jälleen kerran katselijalle kirjavaa katseltavaa. Kuu alkaa yksittäisillä kuvilla Lopelta ja Hyvinkäältä, tämän jälkeen kuvia on tullut mm. Mäntsälästä, Kärkölän Järvelästä ja Janakkalasta. Tein kuun puolivaiheilla kierroksen Varsinais-Suomeen, joka kattoi pääasiassa Pöytyää, Paraisten saaristoa ja Vakka-Suomea.


Huomattavan tyylikkäitä kuvia suuri määrä. Voi vain ihailla.

----------


## eemeli113

*Huhtikuun* kansio valmistui sopivasti vapuksi ja jälleen kerran tarjolla on liuta kuvia pitkin läntistä Suomea.

Kuu alkaa Hämeestä, pääasiassa moottoritiekuvista Riihimäellä. Olen vietellyt lomapäiviä Pohjanmaalla ja Satakunnassa, jotka muodostavat molemmat omat kokonaisuutensa.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kesälomareissun kuvat* julkaistiin tänään ja sieltä löytyykin yli 150 kuvaa. Reissulla kierrettiin Pohjanmaan, Keski-Pohjanmaan, Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ja Kainuun maakunnissa. Kuvauspaikkoina mm. Kokkola, Kalajoki, Sotkamo, Kajaani, Haapavesi, Veteli ja Alajärvi, lisäksi monia muita pikkupaikkakuntia.

----------


## eemeli113

Piipahdin Stafettkarnevaalilla Helsingissä lauantaina 21.5. Kuvia lähinnä Olympiastadionin ympäristöstä sekä Länsisatamasta iltapäivän laivabusseja.

----------


## eemeli113

Laitetaan vielä neljäs julkaisu tälle kuulle, sillä *toukokuun kansio* valmistui tänään toukokuun viimeisenä päivänä. Aikaisemmin on päivitetty kesälomareissun kansio ja Helsingin kansio.

Toukokuu alkaa kesäloman paluukuvilla Pohjanmaalta Satakunnan kautta Pirkanmaata viistäen Kanta-Hämeeseen. Loppukuusta on otettu kuvia Riihimäeltä, Hämeenlinnasta ja Janakkalasta.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kesäkuun kansio* saatiin täyteen tänään ja sen täytteenä on tällä kertaa kuvia Hämeenlinnasta, Kurvaa Kangasalla -tapahtumasta ja Wasa Citybusin viimeiseltä liikennöintipäivältä Vaasasta.







Myös *heinäkuuta on päästy aloittelemaan* *LIFTI*:n ensimmäisen liikennöintipäivän osalta. Vekka Group Oy aloitti uutena liikennöitsijänä 1.7.2022.

----------


## eemeli113

*Kävin heinäkuun alussa Ruotsissa* ja ulkoilutin muutamana päivänä kameraa Örnsköldsvikissä, Sundsvallissa ja Uumajassa.

----------


## repesorsa

Kiitos hyvistä kuvista, kiva nähdä Ruotsista kuvia vaihteeksi  :Smile:   Ja olit saanut kuvaan Büssingin, enpä ole sellaista nähnyt edes kuvissa aikoihin, edes tiennyt että niitä edelleen valmistetaan...

----------


## Nils

> Kiitos hyvistä kuvista, kiva nähdä Ruotsista kuvia vaihteeksi   Ja olit saanut kuvaan Büssingin, enpä ole sellaista nähnyt edes kuvissa aikoihin, edes tiennyt että niitä edelleen valmistetaan...


Harvinainen peli

MAN Lions Coach Büssing Edition



At the beginning of May 2017, the bus company Der Schmidt was the first customer who put the first four units of Lion's Coach Büssing Edition in operation. With a limited production run of only 12 units, this edition is extremely rare. It is about a MAN Lion's Coach L modified by MAN Modification Center in Plauen after the requests of customers.

The naming of the bus comes from Heinrich Büssing, a German inventor, entrepreneur and also a successful constructor of trucks and buses, who was known for looking for especially innovative solutions to technological challenges. Philipp Cantauw, the managing director of Der Schmidt, once explained: It was our wish to create a bus that combines the most advanced technologies and innovations with economy. And MAN with its bus modification center was able to build a bus meeting our expectations. That is why Der Schmidt from Wolfenbüttel has chosen this name for this bus project.

With 3 axles and 13.80m total length, the bus provides comfortable seats for up to 44 passengers and meets the 5-stars standard of Gütegemeinschaft Buskomfort (GKB). Its interior equipment includes sockets with USB-ports under every double seats, starry sky and ambient lighting in changing colors, a modern kitchen block in front of door 2, an extra wide comfort toilet as well as several storage closets. In addition, a projection under the bus entrance with company slogan is available. The bus is powered by a powerful MAN Euro-VI engine with 460 PS (338 kW) with MAN TipMatic gearbox. Several assistive systems including Lane Guard System (LGS), Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) and topographically based cruise control MAN EfficientCruise with sail function EfficientRoll ensure a safe and efficient journey.[10]

----------


## eemeli113

*Heinäkuu* valmistui viimein ja se kattaa aiemmin mainitun Vaasan Liftin aloituksen lisäksi muutamia kuvia Hämeenlinnasta. Kajo 2022 järjestettiin Evolla 15.-23.7. ja *kävin kuvaamassa paluukuljetukset 23.7.*





Kuninkuusravien kuvia tulossa vielä elokuun aikana, kunhan julkaisujono vähitellen purkautuu.

----------


## eemeli113

Kuninkuusravit järjestettiin tänä vuonna Forssassa, ja *piipahdin siellä lauantaina 30.7.2022*



*Elokuu* on jo pitkällä ja siellä on nyt tällä hetkellä pääasiassa Vekkaa Vaasasta, Hämeenlinnasta ja Pirkkalasta. Vaasan kaupungin LIFTI aloitti kaikkien aikojen ensimmäisen talviliikenteensä 8.8.2022 ja olin paikalla dokumentoimassa Vekan kalustoa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Kyl toi uus Citywide on vaan niin komee kuin olla voi. Pakko lähteä ite täs jonain päivänä Vaasaan kokeilemaan niiden kyytiä.  :Wink:

----------


## eemeli113

*Elokuun loppupuolisko* käsittää kuvia Turun seudulta ja muutaman kuvan kierrokselta Lahti-Elimäki-Inkeroinen-Kotka-Porvoo.

----------


## eemeli113

*Syyskuussa* kuvattiin Pohjanmaalla, Uumajassa sekä Kanta- että Päijät-Hämeessä, käytiin SLHS:n syysretkellä Etelä-Suomessa ja pyörähdettiin vielä Kymenlaaksossa.

----------


## eemeli113

*Lokakuussa* seikkailtiin Kanta-Hämeen, Uudenmaan, Pirkanmaan, Varsinais-Suomen, Satakunnan, Pohjanmaan, Etelä-Pohjanmaan ja Päijät-Hämeen alueella, joka on uusi maakuntaennätys yhteen kuukauteen! (8 maakuntaa)







*Marraskuussa* käytiin katsomassa, kun *Turun seudun joukkoliikenteen bussit palasivat Kauppatorille*. Muita kuvia on Hämeenlinnasta ja Kädentaitomessuilta 20.11. Tampereelta.

----------


## eemeli113

Ultrabussit toivottaa hyvää joulua ja onnellista uutta vuotta 2023!







Lisää jouluisia kuvia osoittteessa https://ultra.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/22-12+Joulukuu/.

Psst. Ultrabussit muuttuu alkuvuodesta *Ultra photography* -sivustoksi ja galleria on hetken aikaa julkaisutauolla. Palataan taas ensi vuonna! Voit odotellessasi käydä katsomassa vanhempia kuvia nykyisellä sivustolla.

----------

